# Laxido in pregnancy.



## A123 (May 27, 2011)

Hi there,

I didn't want to repeat a question as I realise it is so similar to one previously asked - but as the medication is slightly different, I hope you don't mind me just checking  

I am about 3/4 weeks pregnant and using laxido about once every two days for my constipation. Is this ok? It cannot do any harm to our baby?

Thank you xx


----------



## A123 (May 27, 2011)

Hi everyone.

I went to see the pharmacist today who said that lactulose is ok to use in pregnancy but laxido is not! Just I case any body else had the same question, I thought I would share my findings.

Xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Lactulose if usually first choice in pregnancy and for most people it keeps things regular.  Ispaghula husk (Fybogel or similar) can also be used. Any other laxitives need to be prescribed by doctor after careful consideration of individual situation and weighing up of any risk v benefit 

Hope the lactulose helps!


----------

